# Erst PC - Selbstbau



## floh0301 (3. Januar 2019)

*Guten Abend allerseits,*
nach langem Überlegen, ob ich mich nun an den Pc Selbstbau wagen sollte, habe ich mir einige Gedanken dazu gemacht, nur da ich mir nicht 100% sicher bei allem bin, frage ich gerne bei erfahrenen Spielern/Buildern nach. Da ich nur ein Budget von ca 650€ habe(Schüler haha), wären die Komponente wie gefolgt.
CPU AMD *Ryzen 5 2600
*Gigabyte Radeon *RX 580 Gaming 8GB  
*ASRock* B450 Pro4*
*G.Skill Aegis* DIMM Kit *16GB
*be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W
Array
Array
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob das alles so zusammenfasst, oder ob ihr noch Ideen oder sonstiges habt (ob es z.B. billiger/besser geht )
Schon mal vielen Dank, 

Anmerkung: Falls jemand einen besseren Build hat, würde mich freuen den zu hören  , und wenn ich nicht flasch liege bin ich schon wieder über mein Budget drüber :.(


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2019)

Das passt alles gut für den Preis. Beim RAM könntest du, wenn es nicht zu teuer wird, nach "Dual Rank" schauen, falls das Aegis das nicht eh schon ist. Bei der RX 580 halt schauen, dass du kein teures Model erwischst, denn die ist im Preis ja stark gesunken. GGf. wäre ein Ryzen 5 2600X auch noch drin.


----------



## floh0301 (4. Januar 2019)

Danke, freut mich, dass ich das soweit hinbekommen habe. Ist die x Version nicht die selbe, mit einem etwas höherem Basistakt? 
Und es ist eine Gigabyte Rx 580 8GB für 190€, zwar laut, stört mich aber nicht besonders. Und ja, sind 2x8GB RAM Bänke. 
Freut mich das Ding bald zusammenbauen zu können, der AMD Build sollte sich auch gut zu einem FreeSync Monitor machen, welchen ich schon habe, wenn ich richtig liege?


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Die RX 580 ist klasse und gar nicht mal so laut. habe ja seit ein paar Monaten selbst eine, cooles teil und mit der CPU kannst du so gut wie alle Spiele mindest auf Hoch spielen, sehr viele Titel auch auf Max. Ultra mit Framezahlen die du vorher wohl nie hattest. Und nebenbei, solltest du auch mal was Aufnehmen wollen, die interne AMD Aufnahmesoftware übertrifft alles was du wohl kennst, ist voll Hammer.
Nebenbei was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. es ist dein erster Selbstbau, lass dir blos Helfen wenn du da noch keine so lange Erfahrung hast, da kann einiges kleines schief gehen. Nicht das du am Ende irgendwas kaputt machst. Nur mal so als Tip, also falls du da einen Kumpel zur Hand hast. Denn für Experimente um zu testen und zu Probieren sind die teile einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2019)

floh0301 schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich, dass ich das soweit hinbekommen habe. Ist die x Version nicht die selbe, mit einem etwas höherem Basistakt?


 ja, je nach Aufpreis wäre die CPU halt durchaus den Aufpreis auch wert. Wenn es jetzt 20-30€ sind, würde ich das machen, das lohnt sich langgfristig.



> Und es ist eine Gigabyte Rx 580 8GB für 190€, zwar laut, stört mich aber nicht besonders. Und ja, sind 2x8GB RAM Bänke.
> Freut mich das Ding bald zusammenbauen zu können, der AMD Build sollte sich auch gut zu einem FreeSync Monitor machen, welchen ich schon habe, wenn ich richtig liege?


 Freesync geht nur mit AMD-Karten. Falls eine GTX 1060 gleichteurer wäre, würde ich daher dann deswegen AMD nehmen - ansonsten wäre es egal.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

ER sagt doch er hat sich für die RX 580 entschieden, und die ist momentan sehr Günstig zu bekommen und deshalb das beste P/L Verhältniss.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> ER sagt doch er hat sich für die RX 580 entschieden, und die ist momentan sehr Günstig zu bekommen und deshalb das beste P/L Verhältniss.


 Ja und? Weiß ich doch. Ich hab ihm nur bestätigt und erklärt, warum er das ganz richtig sieht, dass die RX 580 eben auch wegen Freesync eine gute Wahl ist und eine Nvidia-Karte selbst bei gleichem Preis nicht in Frage kommt. ^^


----------



## floh0301 (4. Januar 2019)

@Batze 
Also eher weniger, ich bin jetzt mal der Erste, der sich an einen Eigenbau wagt. Eventuell mein Nachbar, hätte mich jetzt aber mal vorsichtig mit Hilfe von YouTube-Tutorials daran gewagt. Und jop, ich wollte schon immer wissen, wie mehr als 60 fps aussehen(PS4 Pro  )

@Herbboy
Ich habe schon einen AW25 von Dell mit FreeSync, deswegen würde sich das halt anbieten, hab aber auch gelesen, dass es bei einem 240HZ Monitor eh schon eher vernachlässigbarer sei. Und ich weiß, dass der Bildschirm Overkill ist, wollte ihn nur irgendwie unbedingt haben, da er damals 100€ weniger gekostet hat


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2019)

floh0301 schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Ich habe schon einen AW25 von Dell mit FreeSync, deswegen würde sich das halt anbieten, hab aber auch gelesen, dass es bei einem 240HZ Monitor eh schon eher vernachlässigbarer sei.


 Jein. Wenn Du Freesync nicht nutzt und dann mit der Grafikkarte zB 90 FPS schaffst, dann kann es sein, dass das Bild zwar mit 200Hz gezeigt wird, du aber Tearing hast, was ja Freesync eigentich eben verhindern soll. Die 200Hz "passen" halt nicht zu 90 FPS, so dass Du immer wieder "halbfertige" Bilder siehst, und der Rest vom Bild ist noch das vorige Bild - bei Kamerabewegungen entsteht dann ein "Riss" mit einem leicht versetzten Bild.

Wenn du wiederum Freesync aktiviert hast, dann passt sich der Monitor mit seinen Hz an, und dann hätte bei es bei 90 FPS auch en 120Hz-Monitor getan   Ggf. geht der Monitor dann eben auch 180Hz und zweigt jedes Bild 2x, also 2x90 = 1080. 

Und so viel Hz, dass du die 200Hz inkl. Freesync ausreizen kannst, wirst du eh niemals haben, außer du spielst sehr alte Games.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Ist gar nicht so schwer, und YT Videos sind ein guter Anfang. Ich wünsche dir alles gute.
Wenn Fragen sind , hier melden. Und installier Win 10 im Offline Modus, dann umgehst du den automatischen Hardtware (Grafikkarten/Sountkarten) Update von MS.
Wenn du nicht weißt was der Offline Modus ist oder wie das geht, melde dich einfach.


----------



## floh0301 (4. Januar 2019)

@Herbboy  Wäre besser gewesen, ja. Vll wird ja aus mir dann noch ein kompetitiver CS GO Spieler, da das auf niedrigen Einstellungen schon um die 200fps schafft? Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Infos 

@Batze Vielen Dank& wenn irgendetwas nicht passen sollte, melde ich mich. 
Zu dem Update, die Treiber oder?
Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein Video zu Gemüte geführt, und man meinte, man könne das auch so nachholen.
Wenn das so aber besser ist (offline Modus), dann würde ich das gerne machen.

Würde eventuell ein 400W Netzteil von BeQuiet auch reichen?


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

floh0301 schrieb:


> @Herbboy  Wäre besser gewesen, ja. Vll wird ja aus mir dann noch ein kompetitiver CS GO Spieler, da das auf niedrigen Einstellungen schon um die 200fps schafft? Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Infos
> 
> @Batze Vielen Dank& wenn irgendetwas nicht passen sollte, melde ich mich.
> Zu dem Update, die Treiber oder?
> ...



Offline Modus, also ich weiß nicht was du dir angeschaut hast.
Im Prinzip ganz einfach.
Win 10 auf Stick machen, von da aus installen, Internet ausmachen und später bei MS anmelden. So umgehst du die zwagns Updates der Hardware Treiber. Dazu gibt es aber schon Guides im net. Google mal.
Wie gesagt, wenn ich lust habe schreibe ich mal einen Guide, aber ich wurde gerade hier bei PCG, sagen wir mal gecancelt und bin am überlegen ob ich hier überhaupt noch jemals was auf mache.

Wegen deinem Netzteil, 400 halte ich für zu Schwach. 450 ist voll Okey. Sollte aber auch da ein Top Quali Netzteil sein. 500 Watt von Enermax/beQuit  wären m.M.  nach Optimal. Bitte da nicht am falschem sparen, ein gutes Netzteil ist das Ah und Oh. Mehr als 500W braucht es aber wirklich nicht. Wichtig ist da wirklich auf Qualität zu achten, gerade beim Netzteil bitte nicht sparen.


----------



## floh0301 (4. Januar 2019)

@Batze 
Gut, wird dann so gemacht.
Fliege nur etwas aus dem Budget, weswegen ich den Preis nochmal irgendwie runterpressen wollte. Naja, dann bestelle ich mir schon mal den Teil, den man zurzeit günstig bekommt und kratze nochmal irgendwo 100€ zusammen. Dann wird er halt erst im Februar zusammengebaut   :.( (Habe eig alles über Geizhals verglichen)
Schade, hast mir aber zumindest sehr geholfen


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Kein Thema.
Und nicht vergessen, die Tips von Herbboy sind Okey. Aber er vergisst leider manchmal die Basis.
Lieber mal einen Monat mehr sparen und dafür Ruhe haben die nächsten Jahre.  Netzteil ist wirklich Super wichtig.
Alles weitere hier im Thread

gruß


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

So, habe mir aber erstmal deine  Stamm Zusammenstellung da oben Angeschaut, nun ja, so richtig. Lol
Lass bitte die finger von AS Rock Boards. Lass es bitte. AS Rock Boards für den Preis sind was für Office User aber haben in einem Gamer Rechner rein gar nichts zu suchen. Gib bitte da lieber die 20-30€ mehr aus für was vernünftiges. Bitte tu dir selbst den gefallen. Wie gesagt, spar lieber noch 1 Monat mehr als das du dir so einen Schrott kaufst. Du wirst dann lange Zeit mehr FREUDE daran haben.

Du kannst es dir so vorstellen, 
es gibt VW Golf und dann gibt es VW Polo
AS Rock ist noch billiger als VW Polo, wenn du verstehst.
Wobei der VW Polo noch Top ist. AS Rock ist der letzte Müll. Eine ganz niedere Sache von der Top Firma Asus.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mal vor sehr vielen Jahren bei einem  Selbstbau-PC zwischen CPU und Kühler ein Silikon-RTV (ich glaube, der war kühlkörperseitig). Was ich übersehen hatte, war,  dass da noch eine sehr unscheinbare Abziehfolie drüber war. Die CPU ist dann Sekunden nach dem Einschalten gestorben.
Mag aber sein, dass heute wieder, wie ganz ursprünglich, nur Paste genommen wird?


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor sehr vielen Jahren bei einem  Selbstbau-PC zwischen CPU und Kühler ein Silikon-RTV (ich glaube, der war kühlkörperseitig). Was ich übersehen hatte, war,  dass da noch eine sehr unscheinbare Abziehfolie drüber war. Die CPU ist dann Sekunden nach dem Einschalten gestorben.
> Mag aber sein, dass heute wieder, wie ganz ursprünglich, nur Paste genommen wird?



Ui, ein sehr gefährliches Thema.
Auf allen Lüftern in der Standard  heute ist diese Silikon Basis drauf, nicht wegmachen sondern das ist eben die Ableitung der Kühlung, um es mal so zu sagen. Die Mini Folie muss natürlich weg.
Deshalb sagte ich ja, er sollte sich helfen lassen oder ein paar YT Videos anschauen.


----------



## floh0301 (5. Januar 2019)

@Batze
Habe schon gelesen, dass die Mainboards von AsRock nicht so der Hammer sein sollen, aber dass es so schlimm ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Welches andere Mainboard würde dann passen? Dachte nur, dass man den Bildschirm über das Mainboard mit dem Computer verbindet. Geht aber auch direkt an der GraKa?
Wäre das* MSI B450-A Pro* eine Überlegung wert? Oder das *Asus Prime B450-Plus* 

@JohnCarpenter Klingt mies ._.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

Also über Übertaktung, lass da mal als Selbstbau Neuling die Finger weg, das nebenbei. Braucht es auch nicht.
Das andere, alles ist besser als diese AS Rock Scheiße, sorry für den Ausdruck, aber wer sowas empfiehlt in einen Gamer Rechner gehört an die Wand.
Dieser Müll AS Rock dürfte hier gar nicht erwähnt werden in Sachen Gaming. Wer sowas macht hat einfach keine Ahnung und haut die User mächtig in die Pfanne.
Für Office und Internet Rechner voll ok, aber bitte nicht für einen Gamer Rechner.
Nur mal angemerkt, AS Rock ist das Abfall Produkt von der Stamm Firma Asus. Also die Mangelware, und genau das wird da auch verbaut. Billigste, aller billigste Teile. Der Preis muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Erwartest du du irgendwelche Qualität? Nein bestimmt nicht. Also, Finger von weg. Die 20-50 € mehr für mit das wichtigste Teil in einem Gaming Rechner sollte dir das schon wert sein. Nur mal bissel nachdenken. Oder. 
Spar dann lieber noch Einen Monat mehr und du hast etwas vernünftiges. Ist jedenfalls meine Empfehlung.
Bitte nicht auf diese Typen hören der hier immer nur das billigste empfehlen. Das ist Mumpitz.

Nebenbei, der Moni wird über die Graka angeschossen.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

Meine Empfehlung:

Graka: RX 580, momentan das Beste Preis Leistungs Verhältniss. Einfach Top
CPU: AMD 5er oder 7er Serie, je nach Geld Lage, aber nicht verschaukeln lassen, es muss die neuere 2600 Serie sein.
Speicher: 2*4 oder 2*8 GB Ram. 2*4 für Games reichen momentan aus. Machst du auch Video Schnitt sehr oft können es auch mehr sein. Muss aber nicht. Muss aber 2 Blöcke sein wegen Dual Channel.
Festplatte: Mindest 1 *SSD (128 GB)für das Betriebs System. Je nach Geld Lage kann die auch Größer sein. Dann noch eine sage ich mal mindest 2-4 TB Platte für alles andere. Die wird schneller voll als du denkst.
Netzteil: Enermax/Bequiet oder ähnliches. Bitte da nicht sparen. Um die 500 Wat für Reserven. Hast du dann locker 10 Jahre. Lass dir nichts erzählen das 400 Watt reichen, das ist Blödsinn, denn eventuell hast du da mehr dran in ein paar Jahren als du denkst. Aber Netzteil muss von der Qualli her Top sein, ist Super wichtig.
Ein vernünftiger Lüfter für die CPU falls noch Geld da ist wäre auch noch ganz gut.
Habe jetzt gar nicht in Erinnerung, wie hoch war noch mal dein Budget?
So ich habe nur mal aufgelistet was Prio ist, nicht aber Preislich nachgesehen. Da gibt es nämlich zu viele Angebote. Und ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe eh nur bei meinem Stadthändler, kann dir da also nix Preislich vorschlagen. Könnte dir aber wenn du zeit hast was zusammenstellen, der hat auch einen Online Shop. Mein Braunschweiger hwh multimedia store hihi.
Ansonsten, das was du gewählt hast ist ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2019)

Nichts für Ungut, aber dieses AS Rock-Bashing stammt meiner Erfahrung nach aus Zeiten, die schon lange vorbei sind. AS Rock ist seit etlichen Jahren etabliert, die machen nicht mehr oder weniger "Murks" als die anderen Hersteller. "Mangelware von Asus", Batze, das ist echt völliger Unfug und grenzt schon fast an üble Nachrede. Würde das ein Journalist behaupten, hätte der fette Klage von AS Rock am Hals   Wir haben nicht mehr das Jahr 2005, als AR Rock noch in den Anfängen war...  Oder hast Du dafür Beweise, dass das aktuell stimmt von wegen "Abfallprodukt von Asus" usw. - und jetzt komm bloß nicht mit so was wie "das weiß man doch"   

Bei Mindfactory kann man auch bei den Wertungen nachsehen, wie hoch die Rücksendequote ist, die liegt bei ASRock jedenfalls nicht höher als bei den anderen (nachgesehen bei mehreren AM4-Boards, die sich mind. ein paar hundert Mal verkauft haben), und zwar sind es immer nur um die 1-2%.

Natürlich darf man nicht denken, dass ein 100€-ASRock so gut wie ein 150€-MSI ist - genau wie man nicht erwarten kann, dass bei MSI ein Modell für 100€ so gut wie das für 150€ ist. Dass AS Rock relativ günstig ist liegt IMHO eher am Service. Asus wiederum ist an sich überteuert, dafür haben die viel Marketing und Service. MSI und Gigabyte liegen dazwischen. Alle vier sind seit ca 10 Jahren Marktbeherrschend bei Consumern, und das nicht ohne Grund.  Und schon längst haben auch MSI und Gigabyte, manchmal auch Asus Boards, die mit ihrem jeweiligen Chipsatz die billigsten sind, da ist AS Rock schon lang nicht mehr immer der "Billigheimer".

Falls man nicht übertaktet, dann ist es nebenbei gesagt scheissegal, ob Du nun ein Board für 70 oder 170 Euro nimmst. Es gibt keine "Gaming-Mainboards", sondern wenn überhaupt dann "Übertakter-Boards" - für Gaming kannst du aber auch seit ein paar Jahren bedenkenlos ein 50-60€ -Board nehmen, egal welcher Hersteller. Nur wenn Du Wert auf Dinge wie "Gaming-Optik" oder überdurchschnittliche viele Lüfteranschlüsse oder Crossfire/SLI oder eben Übertaktung legst, geht es in den teureren Bereich, der dann auch mit dem Thema "Gaming" vermarktet wird. Und bei einem nicht ganz so billigen Board ist es ggf. besser in Sachen Langzeitsupport mit Treibern usw., DAS wäre ein Grund, warum man dann vlt 30-40€ mehr ausgibt.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Januar 2019)

Um mich einmal einzumischen, die Marke ist heutzutage relativ egal, viel wichtiger ist der Preis als Kriterium für die Qualität. Wobei dort unbedingt zwischen überteuertem Gaming-Blingbling (aka "ROG", u. ä.) und guter Ausstattung & Verarbeitungsqualität unterschieden werden sollte.

Ich würde den Preisbereich zwischen 120-150€ anvisieren, und dabei auf alles verzichten, dass die "Tags" "Gaming", "Gamer", "Enthusiast", etc. enthält - meistens erkennt man das Zeug aber bereits am inflationären Auftreten von LEDs...


----------



## floh0301 (5. Januar 2019)

@Batze
Dachte ich mir auch mit der Grafikkarte. Bei 190€ kann man denke ich bei der nicht viel falsch machen.
Zur CPU, ist eine Ryzen 5 2600.
Zum Mainboard, dachte halt, dass man den Monitor über das Mainboard anschließt (geht anscheinend ja auch, nur nur so lange man keine GraKa angeschlossen hat) und habe deswegen auf Displayport geachtet. Hatte das nicht so 100% im Kopf und da war das Asrock ungefähr das einzige Mainboard mit DP.
Ich hätte ihn auch nur zum Gaming benutzt (RAM), selbst Office erledige ich wenn an meinem Laptop.
Ich glaube fürs erste werde ich  mal beim boxed Kühler bleiben. Möchte eben auch nicht übertakten usw. vll in ein paar Jahren, wenn ich noch eine bessere Kühlung habe.

Ich weiß es nicht. Die einen hassen die Mainboards, die anderen finden sie okay


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2019)

floh0301 schrieb:


> Zum Mainboard, dachte halt, dass man den Monitor über das Mainboard anschließt (geht anscheinend ja auch, nur nur so lange man keine GraKa angeschlossen hat) und habe deswegen auf Displayport geachtet. Hatte das nicht so 100% im Kopf und da war das Asrock ungefähr das einzige Mainboard mit DP.


 Erstens hat der Ryzen 5 2600 gar keine Grafikeinheit. d.h . beim Anschluss ans Board hättest du kein Bild, und zweitens willst du ja die Grafikkarte nutzen - der Monitor kommt also direkt an die Grafikkarte.



> Ich weiß es nicht. Die einen hassen die Mainboards, die anderen finden sie okay


 Wenn eine Marke nachgewiesenermaßen nur schlechte Produkte herstellt oder die Leute verarscht oder so, dann könnte man das ja verstehen. Aber eine von mehreren Marken, die seit Jahren erfolgreich dabei sind, zu "hassen", das zeugt von zu wenig Verstand, um zu begreifen, dass jede Firma mal eine schlechte Phase hat bzw. es schon nach 2-3 Jahren ganz anders aussehen kann als zuvor, sowohl positiv wie auch negativ. Das gilt auch für AMD vs Nvidia und zig andere Beispiele. zB hatte Sony sehr gute Notebooks, und dann kam (relativ gesehen) nur noch Müll. Oder Acer war ganz mies, inzwischen haben die eine breite Palette, und die billigen sind nicht schlechter als die billigen von Asus, MSI, Lenovo usw. 

Aber wer da wegen einer schlechten (oder guten! ) Phase einer Firma oder ein paar eigenen Erfahrungen pauschalisiert, der macht einen großen Fehler. MSI & co stellen ja auch Boards für zB nur 50-60€ her - da sparen die auch im Vergleich zu einem Modell für 100€, logisch - das geht aber bei modernen Boards eher auf Kosten der Ausstattung, UEFI_Optionen und Support, nicht aber auf Kosten der Qualität in dem Sinne, dass Dir nach absehbarer Zeit das Board kaputt geht oder dass es lauter Fehler hat.


----------

